# Crow season



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

anyone heading out for crows this weekend? I can only seem to find those suckers in town never where I can hunt them


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I was going to go out and set up some decoys on some familiar fields around Valley City tomorrow...BUT...this wind, rain and snow has me cooped up inside. I even picked up some plastic Flambeau decoys today at Fleet Farm for the season, but I doubt I will get in a blind until AFTER spring break now.

On the plus side, I must have seen 50 crows between GF and Fargo on my way home. However I only saw one black devil between Fargo and VC. I also saw some small groups of canada geese buzzing over the interstate, and a pair has already set up digs by the hospital bridge here in VC. Signs of spring, even though through the window it sounds like winter out there.

Good shooting, if anyone gets out there this weekend.


----------

